# 67 GTO Engine question



## ghad14 (Sep 28, 2010)

I don't have the original engine for this car but I do have the 670 heads. How important is it for me to use a correct year block versus another 400 block from a different year? I can't track down a ys code and that is what originally came in the car. How much does it effect the originality and value of the car without using the ys code block?

I'm a newbie but excited about my first restoration project.

Thanks.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Adds a big value .


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

It helps, but if you don't have the right engine, any will work. Having the right heads may trick a few people, but they don't have hardened seats.


----------

